# For some lucky Holiday gift baskets...



## czarcastic (Nov 22, 2011)

Bought 2lb bricks of Sharp Cheddar, Pepper Jack, Swiss, and Mozzerella, Cut into 1/2" thick slices.

One of each goes into gift baskets this year for family.  Baskets will also include home made summer sausage (regular and jalapeno), beef jerky, and my wife's pepper jelly, giardenera, and banana bread.  Have to make a total of 10 baskets:

Cheddar and Pepper Jack on the lower rack:








Swiss and Mozz on the upper rack:







Love the A-Maze-N Pellet smoker!  Mix of Maple, Cherry and Oak.







2 hours in....  time to turn them over.













4-1/2 hours.  Ready for vacuum sealing...

  
	

		
			
		

		
	













I think I might need to make some extra!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome!!!

I like the pizza screens for smoking, and they fit PERFECT in the WSM!!!!

Points for that My Friend! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





TJ


----------



## michael ark (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## scarbelly (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice job on the cheese. Great idea with the screens too. I personally like to use dust for cheese because of the lower temps vs the pellets but both work well in the AMNPS


----------

